# Happy 1st Gotcha Day anniversery, Jerry Lee



## oldun (Feb 20, 2017)

Who would have thought one year ago, how much this brat has added to our lives.:grin2:
Happy Gotcha Day Jerry Lee! So glad you are ours!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

And he appears to show no remorse whatsoever!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Gorgeous! What a fantastic rescue!!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

He's beautiful!


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

I love the name! I wanted to name General Jerry Lee, but the women in my home outvoted me!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy gotcha day to both you and Jerry Lee. Love the name one pf my favorite GSD movies. Have a great day handsome.


----------

